# Is there a way to see permissions by using the command line



## royeo (Jul 9, 2006)

I have Fedora Core 6 and use KDE.

Is there a way to see permissions by using the command line, so you can see the results of a "chmod" command?

I know you can see permissions by right clicking the file in Konqueror.

Thanks,

royeo


----------



## vtel57 (Jul 12, 2004)

Sure...


```
$ ls -al
```
That's small case "L", small case "S", space, dash, small case "A", and another small case "L". This command will list *all* the files, including hidden files, in the directory that you are in at the time along with the rwx (read, write, execute) permissions for each file. It will look something like this:



> [email protected]:~$ ls -al
> total 268
> drwxr-xr-x 34 vtel57 vtel57 4096 2007-05-31 00:50 .
> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 2006-12-20 21:12 ..
> ...


If you don't care about the hidden files, then just type:


```
$ ls -l
```
HERE is an excellent book to help you with the BASH shell command line interface.

Have FUN!


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

the "ll" command will do this too (with fewer keystrokes).


----------



## vtel57 (Jul 12, 2004)

briealeida said:


> the "ll" command will do this too (with fewer keystrokes).


Please explain that command. Is that two small case "L"s or two pipe commands? Either way, they're not recognized as commands in BASH.


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

It's two lower case 'l's. 

I don't really use FC but it should come standard? ls works too but is more keystrokes. ;-).


----------



## ghostdog74 (Dec 7, 2005)

ls -l is the equivalent of ll. ll doesn't come with all *nixes... use ls -l instead.


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

As ghostdog74 said, ll my not work on your system.

ll is an alias for ls -l 

Aliases are redefinitions of commands; system aliases are entered in the bashrc file under /etc or you can define your own in your bashrc file in your home directiory.


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

Sorry about the ll command.
Didn't mean to confuse.

"man ls" will give you all of your options.


----------



## vtel57 (Jul 12, 2004)

No confusion... just always interested in learning new stuff.


----------

